# Die Enigmabox - taugt die was?



## GOTTMODUS (1. April 2015)

Hallo,

bin über das da gestolpert: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rtcJfZ0lkbg

Surfe meist über Proxy und meine Verbindung zum eigenen Heimnetz realisiert sich über nen Tunnel.
Ich glaube, schonmal was über die hier gelesen zu haben.
Falls jemand die nutzt, taugt die was?
Wenn ja, Erfahrung mit der?
PM't mich bitte.


----------



## sivis (16. April 2015)

Die Enigmabox oder das (weniger) rätselhafte Verschwinden des Geldes

Der vermeintliche Anstrich des sogenannten Schweizer Vereins Enigmabox klingt im ersten Moment seriös: „Wir tun etwas für Ihre Privatsphäre“... Unter dem Eindruck von Edward Snowdens Enthüllungen und die Werbung vom ASR-Blog sollte das doch eine gute Sache sein?! So edel, so gut. Das wars dann eigentlich schon.

Man kann die Box für überteuerte 350,- CHF kaufen (momentan ca. 350 €) oder man kann sich die selbe Hardware auch für 120,- € im Internet besorgen. Zusätzlich lässt sich auf Basis des Banana PI und dem Aufspielen der dazu notwendigen Firmware für einen Gesamtbetrag von ca. 70,- € das Ganze auch selbst zusammenfriemeln.

Als selbsternannter Bastelkönig habe ich das auch getan und habe dann das Machwerk in Betrieb genommen, mit einem 30-tägigen Testzugang. Zum Verständnis: Zum Betrieb ist stets ein handelsüblicher VPN-Zugang ZUSÄTZLICH notwendig, der im Jahresabo stolze 120,- € / CHF kostet. Die Box dient lediglich zur hardwarebasierten Verschlüsselung, also dementsprechend keine Wundertüte erwarten. 

Wenn man die überteuerte Box fertig kauft, bekommt man einen USB-Stick, der das benötigte Zertifikat enthält, wenn man den PI selbst baut, dann bekommt man einen Link zum Download der Zertifikatsdatei per Mail zugesendet. Ausprobiert…und funktioniert. Der Aufwand war in meinem Fall erheblich größer, da ich die Box zwischen Modem und Router setzte, um nicht für jedes Endgerät eine Extra Box + je einen VPN- Zugang bezahlen zu müssen. (Der empfohlene feuchte Traum der Betreiber) 

Zusätzlich arbeite ich mit DynDNS & festen IP-Adressen, die Box gibt eine Adresse vor, was für ein übler Aufwand das alles umzustellen und anzupassen! So fertig, alles funktioniert. Dann kam der 10.04.2015…die Box spielte wohl, wie in der Benutzeroberfläche eingestellt, automatisch das neue Update ein…Ergebnis: Internet offline + Internal Server Fehler 500….Ende!

Ich spielte darauf hin auf die SD-Karte des Banana PI manuell die neue Firmware auf, Oberfläche wieder da…aber oh Schreck: Das Zertifikat war dafür weg. Lange gesucht, aber nicht mehr gefunden…der Link in der Mail war bereits mit Fehler 404 tot… Der Support kann mir doch sicherlich weiterhelfen dachte ich: Falsch gedacht! Der kann nicht nur NICHT…Der WILL auch gar nicht! Der Reihe nach:

Sie anonymisieren sich enigmamäßig hinter Pseudonymen a’la Agent XYZ…der geprellte Kunde soll ja nicht wissen, mit wem er es zu tun hat. Dann ging der Wahnsinn erst richtig los: Allenfalls Wortfetzen, Auszüge aus der Bedienanleitung, strunzdämlichen Missverständnissen / Verständnisproblemen (Der Support wurde wohl, kognitiv gesehen, ins örtliche Behindertenheim outgesourct) , keine Antwort mehr, sinngemäß: Selbst daran schuld, Du Idiot!.. Man könnte die Konversation auch als Support-Tourette-Syndrom bezeichnen…es hat lediglich noch ein bellendes "Arschloch-*********************-Drecksau" gefehlt. 

Dann hatte ich es aufgegeben. Nach ca 15 E-Mails, ewigen hin & her, wollte ich dann nach meiner Selbstbau-Investition wenigstens meine überwiesenen 120,- CHF retten…dann der ultimative Burner: „Dies sei ein hoher ADMINISTRATIVER AUFWAND". Da legst Di’ nieder! (Vor Lachen!) Kassieren immer wieder gerne…Gegenleistung: Fehlanzeige! So kenne ich die Schweizer! Input 100 = Output 0.

Zusammenfassung:  Sie sollten es sich sehr gut überlegen mit diesem sogenannten „Verein Enigmabox“ Geschäfte zu machen. Erstens ist der Support zwischen Lachnummer und Frechheit anzusiedeln, und zweitens kennt die sprichwörtliche Schweizer Geldgier wohl überhaupt keine Grenzen  mehr. 

Fazit:  Finger weg!  Einen seriöseren VPN-Anbieter finden Sie allemal…das dürfte angesichts dieser Erfahren nicht so schwer sein...


----------



## Jimini (18. April 2015)

sivis schrieb:


> [...]


Ich möchte dich bitten, deine  Ausdrucksweise zu überdenken. Ferner sind Pauachalisierungen gegen  Nationalitäten absolut unangebracht und unerwünscht. Danke.

MfG Jimini


----------



## donkong1 (22. April 2016)

war schon ohne Thread und mit brain.exe klar das diese Enigmabox nach Betrug richt.
hat sivis Irgendetwas getan um sein Hart Verdingendes zurück zu bekommen?


----------



## Amon (22. April 2016)

Der Thread stinkt schon....

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy


----------

